# gfci



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Your safety guy needs to go back to safety school.


----------



## coyledeals (Sep 11, 2008)

that is what i said in the meeting and got told to shut up


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

What is your position? 

People like that DO NOT like to be shown up or told they are wrong, especially from someone beneath them. And if you ask them, everyone is beneath them.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Can you say DUMBASS.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Can you say DUMBASS.


Yes. Yes I can. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

why wouldnt they work ? its late and i confuse easily


----------



## seo (Oct 28, 2008)

They will work.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

It'll work just fine. Assuming both are woking properly, whichever one is happens to be weaker will trip, but it'll only trip because there's a ground fault not because there are 2 inline with each other.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

coyledeals said:


> that is what i said in the meeting and got told to shut up


 That is when you should have jerked that safty guy or GC up by his collar and beat the sh*t out of him.:boxing:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

A hundred daisy-chained GFCI's will work and perform properly.

Ask the safety guy to draw you a schematic of the two devices combined and have him prove to you how the fault won't clear or the devices wouldn't perform properly when combined. Do this yourself prior so you can support your arguement, but don't go in aggresive. Let me give you some advice that goes back to the beginning of time.

You can try to show someone they are wrong, and be aggresive, in return, they will be an even bigger *ss and twice as aggresive even if they are truly wrong. This is especially true when you do this to someone in front of other people. You may want to prove to him and others he is a dumbass to prove yourself more intelligent, but there is a much better approach. If you try to prove almost anyone wrong in front of others, they will take post and grab guard. Stay humble when they want to argue and fire back. If they are looking at being proved wrong, most likely they will get super defensive. If you want to make someone look like an *ss, and still remain being professional, break out the math and theory, remain calm, and let him/her either answer or choke. If they can answer, further on with the discusssion, but remain perfectly civil. When it's said and over, and you prove them wrong,...one or two things are going to happen.

#1. They will apologize for being incorrect and that's about it.

#2. (Yeah, I can be spiteful), they throw a p*ssy fit and storm away from the people present and hope it gets brushed under the table very soon:thumbsup:


Buttttttt,........EITHER way, you held your cool in front of your peers or others and YOU came out on top.

Don't go off on them. If they are wrong, most will get aggressive and publically hang themselves. Then you can walk away and tell everyone,...."Geez, don't know what his problem was?"


----------



## Gents (Jul 31, 2008)

i herd thats true once, if you have 2 gfci on one circuit that will continue to fight with eachother and continue to turn on and off. but i herd that once i could be wrong.

Gentz


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Gents said:


> i herd thats true once, if you have 2 gfci on one circuit that will continue to fight with eachother and continue to turn on and off. but i herd that once i could be wrong.
> 
> Gentz


 
Ask yourself this,...."How do they fight each other?????"


----------



## Gents (Jul 31, 2008)

like i said i herd it from someone, im not an electrician yet thats why i say i could be wrong, sorry


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Wait a minute brother, no need to say sorry!!! Think of line and load and how these fault clearing devices work. Put an AFCI behind a GFCI. Now put a GFCI behind a AFCI. Where does the fault clear and how does it not affect the line device? It doesn't, not in properly working conditions.

This is a very common mistake.


EDIT: Spelling


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

Gents said:


> im not an electrician


Have you ever stayed at a Holiday Inn Express?

:blink:


----------



## Gents (Jul 31, 2008)

TheRick said:


> Have you ever stayed at a Holiday Inn Express?
> 
> :blink:


Not recently, why?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

76nemo said:


> Ask yourself this,...."How do they fight each other?????"


They don't 'fight' each other, but years ago, a GFI receptacle that had a couple hundred feet of extension cord plugged into it, then a GFCI cord... one would trip for no reason.


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

Gents said:


> Not recently, why?


Lame attempt at humor...sorry. If you had ever seen there TV ads you would understand.

Seriously though the GFCIs will not "fight each other" (not really sure what that means), but I have seen issues with nuisance trips when they are used in series.


----------



## proFeign (Dec 31, 2008)

76nemo said:


> Wait a minute brother, no need to say sorry!!! Think of line and load and how these fault clearing devices work. Put an AFCI behind a GFCI. Now put a GFCI behind a AFCI. Where does the fault clear and how does it not affect the line device? It doesn't, not in properly working conditions.
> 
> This is a very common mistake.
> 
> ...


It's nice to see this kind of encouraging tone on a forum where there are long-time professionals! :thumbsup:

Like 76nemo said: draw a circuit diagram. You essentially have two SPST switches in series with each other. suppose one is a 10A and one is a 20A. if you load the circuit with 10A the 10A breaker should trip, killing the power to the circuit past whatever place that breaker is at. another way to think about it is to take a "control surface" (a term used in engineering to define an imaginary plane through which something passes) at any point along the circuit. There should be no way to draw more current through the circuit an any point than any breaker before it will kick out at.

GFCIs are "dumb" devices; i.e. they can't really fight with each other because they don't think enough to fight. draw enough current, one will kick out. end of story. it's actually probably safer from a purely theoretical perspective to use more than one GFCI in series because it adds fault tolerance, so if one GFCI was damaged and could not kick out the other one would kick out and remove power. Practically speaking though more plugs and more wire isn't a good thing in a worksite-like environment, since it's more receptacles that might get dropped in a puddle or something. Best to use a single high grade GFCI as close to the source as possible and a heavy gauge cord all the way to the tool. Less crap to get frayed/damaged/wet/etc.


----------

